# Vizsla specific trainers?



## DPGlastron (Aug 23, 2012)

I have a 15 week old male Vizsla. I am wanting to send him to hunting field and basic training but am having problems finding a trainer who has trained Vizslas. Anyone know of any? I want a trainer that knows Vizslas.

PS: I am in Texas but am not against sending him to a good trainer.

Please help.


----------



## AKGInspiration (Aug 23, 2012)

DPGlastron said:


> I have a 15 week old male Vizsla. I am wanting to send him to hunting field and basic training but am having problems finding a trainer who has trained Vizslas. Anyone know of any? I want a trainer that knows Vizslas.
> 
> PS: I am in Texas but am not against sending him to a good trainer.
> 
> Please help.


Hey I have quite a few vizsla family members in TX... Luna's full brother is down there with a half sister as well.. and her dad is down there too with Huntmore Vizslas. I would look up huntmore and contact them, Rene should be able to point you in a hunting direction. They all hunt with their dogs down there and have sent many of them to bird dog camp. Amy at RedPointeVizsla may be able to help too. She hunts with hers as well and has Luna's brother. 

Hope that gets you started, i would trust their opinions, both wonderful ladies.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Self plug.

We breed, train and compete with Vizslas. I have 9 in for training right now. PM me or give me a call. You can find us online at willowyndranch.com

Hope this is ok - He's asking a specific question, otherwise I try not to advertise on here.
Ken


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Ken your post works fine for me - is this an endorsement for you NO! this is an endorsement for the members of this forum - it does take balls to put your reputation as breeder and trainer of V's in front of this group ! - keePUP the good work - U see more V's in a year than most of us will see in a lifetime!


----------



## DPGlastron (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks for the help! I will look in to both of these options!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

WillowyndRanch said:


> Self plug.
> 
> We breed, train and compete with Vizslas. I have 9 in for training right now. PM me or give me a call. You can find us online at willowyndranch.com
> 
> ...


 Ken
I won't start actively looking for a new pup till my current dogs are a year or two from retiring. 
I want to hunt and hang out with my old dogs. Send the new pup to the trainers till its a started dog.
If your still competing, I'll give you a shout when I start my puppy search.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

> If your still competing, I'll give you a shout when I start my puppy search.


I'd be happy to help in any way I can. If I'm still breathing and mobile, I'll be competing. 
Thanks Tex
Ken


----------

